# Who needs a chain saw



## Canyonbc (Oct 15, 2007)

New way to cut down trees...dont no if this video has gone around here or not...but i shook my head in shame and then laughed. 

Canyon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkgEeHPjyqI&mode=related&search=


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 16, 2007)

thats the slow way to do it.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 17, 2007)

haha...

second that.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 17, 2007)

Talk about making do with the tools you have...


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 17, 2007)

they got it down...and prolly ground it right and then and there.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 17, 2007)

Give me a 170. That made a 170 look lighting fast oh well guess they just wanted to give it a whirl


----------



## jrarborist (Nov 1, 2007)

try that wit a 50 year old oak id like to c that:chainsaw


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 1, 2007)

haha....

second that


----------

